# Watching you.



## Saeltari (Apr 11, 2009)

Due to work, I watched a guy get into a home security system then have access to all the video in the place.

->The uncanny ease of spying on someone by hackingÂ into hisÂ webcam. - By Christopher Beam - Slate Magazine

Just something to be aware of.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I first really noticed this when visiting a site and receiving a message box that said something along the lines of: "Would you like the BBC to take control of your webcam?". (Yes, it was on a page somewhere in the depths of the BBC's site.) I've also seen something similar from a different, non-BBC, site.

And these were sites that asked me for my permission.




Anyone got an elastoplast to stick over my laptop's camera?


----------



## Boneman (Apr 11, 2009)

Hah! And then your son gets mugged in the middle of a town centre and there's not a videocam in sight! No, I lie, there was one, and when the Police checked it, it was out of film. Seems they only want to spy on law-abiding citizens........


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't have a webcam. But that's just creepy,  anyways. 

For some reason, every time we talk about 'the man' or whomever 'watching' us, I have a huge desire to 

Stand in the middle of my yard.
Look up at the sky.
Pick my boogers.
And scream

CAN YOU SEE ME NOW?


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 11, 2009)

I daresay they'd put you on pick of the day at the very least, Dusty.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Apr 11, 2009)

Ursa major said:


> I daresay they'd put you on pick of the day at the very least, Dusty.



Dude, I could totally be on Youtube!


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 19, 2009)

Ha,more scaremongery. Hacking your webcam to control your PC,yea,right.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 19, 2009)

There's no need to _look_ so smug about it, AE.


----------

